# Toro 221 QR/QE



## CLC03

Those of you who own this Toro snowblower, what are your thoughts about it? I asked my dealer about the 2450 and he thought this blower would be better. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## nickPSD

The 2450 has a 13" tall front housing, the 221 has a 12.5". The 221 has the new zip controls on them and its 21" wide versus 20" on the 2450, other than that there idenical, same engine even


----------



## CLC03

*Thanks!*

Thanks! I figured that they were very similar. I will probably get one if they are available. Supply is low in our area!!!


----------



## plower13

the new 221 u dont have to lift up on it to make it go


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I have the 221 and its GREAT, we run 2 and can blow off 30 condo unit driveways in 1.5 hours with 1 foot of snow. Nothing stops these, even with a foot you can run the machine at almost full speed.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Not much difference between the 2. That engine works flawslessy good in the cold weather and is pretty fuel effiecent.


----------



## plower13

Xoopiter-Jeff;460584 said:


> I have the 221 and its GREAT, we run 2 and can blow off 30 condo unit driveways in 1.5 hours with 1 foot of snow. Nothing stops these, even with a foot you can run the machine at almost full speed.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


my dealer was tellin me that with the 221 model you dont have to lift up to make it go does it go good with this new design?


----------



## gene gls

CLC03;460076 said:


> Those of you who own this Toro snowblower, what are your thoughts about it? I asked my dealer about the 2450 and he thought this blower would be better.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


The 2450 was discontinued last year.


----------



## CLC03

*Hard to find!*

I had a terrible time finding the 221, but I did find "1" 421 in a 60 mile radius of where I live. The 421 is just the 4 cycle version of the 221. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

plower13;460632 said:


> my dealer was tellin me that with the 221 model you dont have to lift up to make it go does it go good with this new design?


I don't belive you do, I have only used it a little as my shovelers use it the most,. I belive they still lift to go faster and get a cleaner scrape, if you lift it it goes almost faster then you can walk. It is also very light, lighter then previous versions.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## plower13

CLC03;461090 said:


> I had a terrible time finding the 221, but I did find "1" 421 in a 60 mile radius of where I live. The 421 is just the 4 cycle version of the 221. I pick it up tomorrow.


let us no how u like it..


----------



## nickPSD

gene gls;460880 said:


> The 2450 was discontinued last year.


I thought that also, but it is still listed on the website, and in the catalog with the new models


----------



## gene gls

nickPSD;461567 said:


> I thought that also, but it is still listed on the website, and in the catalog with the new models


There may still be some inventory available. I picked one up in November.


----------



## MB3

*Great*

I love that Toro blower. We had 3 inches of Ice/slush/mush/snow/rain the otehr day and my 2 craftsman blowers clogged up all the time, my Toro went through the slop with no problem, and did not even bog down. IT is a great machine, with a huge tank on it too, no need to stop all the time to refuel, saves time = more money.


----------



## RenegadeX

Hi. I'm new here, and found the site while researching some stuff for potential snowblower buyers. I own a 2008-edition 221R and would like to correct some of the information that was posted above, and share some thoughts about the Quick Shoot option that I wish I had.



> "_*The 2450 has a 13" tall front housing, the 221 has a 12.5" *_"


... this is a minor point admittedly, but I've seen all kinds of numbers posted online so one day I took out my measuring tape and actually measured my 221R .. from ground to the lower edge of the intake is 12.25".



> *same engine even*


NO, NO NO!!!
I used the online Parts lookup tools on Toro's site and got the engine part numbers, then looked them up in the Briggs & Stratton guide. The CC2450 was 5.0HP, the 221-series is 6.5HP











> *The 2450 was discontinued last year.
> ... There may still be some inventory available. I picked one up in November*


I thought so too (as they aren't and weren't last year on Toro.ca, the Canadian Toro site), but some recently started showing up in Home Depot (Canada) stores (at $549CDN).. even though by January every store from Southern Ontario to the Maritimes had almost certainly sold out of every make & model of snowblower they had due to the crazy-bad winter we were having at the time.

And then when I looked online the other day, I found that HD(USA) was selling them online for $499, which suggested it wasn't just a few odd units that showed up out of storage somewhere. Puzzled, I went to Toro.com (US site) - and there it was, *still* listed. So I checked the Parts Lookup, and yes, there's even a 2009 production year & 2009-series serial #s listed.

I then phoned Toro C/S about something else and then asked about this - and was told "_Yes, the CCR 2450 'R' GTS (recoil-start) IS still in production.- but the 'E' has been discontinued_". But to be honest her product knowledge wasn't very good, and she had no idea why Toro.ca doesn't list it.



> *I belive they still lift to go faster and get a cleaner scrape, if you lift it it goes almost faster then you can walk*


The 221-series (& by extension the 421, I assume) does NOT need to be lifted at all - it will pull you along at a near-jog as it is AND it will clear all the way to the ground with 0 effort.

In fact, I used my 221R about a dozen times last winter and not having ever used a snowblower before I had no reason to even consider 'lifting' it to make it go faster - it was almost 'too fast' as it was. I actually didn't mind as when it's cold out who wants to go slow.. buy my neighbour did laugh at me the first few times, saying "In a hurry, are we?!" 

I got the last laugh, he was still out there 45 minutes later struggling with his 2-stage machine while I was inside, done, dry, hadn't even had time to get cold, but enjoying a hot chocolate anyway.

My only complaint about the 221 other than the oil smell (going to try Amsoil 100:1 this year as I'm told that all virtually eliminates it) is the manual chute adjustment handle -- it's too short to reach from the operator's position when the chute positioned anywhere but straight ahead. (The CCR 2450's is slightly different, it has a bend in it.. perhaps it's the same length but from the photo, it looks better actually!)

So I'd really love to have the Quick Shoot on my 221R, and wondered if I might be able to retrofit it on. I compared the parts diagrams and parts listings between the 221R & 221QR and made a list of the required parts... and then found an online store to get prices.. it's like $85+shipping (so to Canada well over $100 by the time we're done with border taxes and stuff). Ouch! Not worth it at that price. I'd pay $50-$60, but no more.

So I spoke to Toro the other day and asked if they had a complete 'kit' available (at a reduced price from all the individual parts)... but the answer was "no, not that I'm aware of'". She suggested doing so might have warranty ramifications. I'd like one nonetheless..

The other possibility I'd considered was using Lawnboy 33005 parts, as that model has a single handle-hoop thing to control *both* the direction and tilt-angle. But while many of the parts are shared between the LB & the Toro, many of the LB parts have a differnet Part# just because they're coloured green - so it's very hard to determine if it's doable, and/or how many parts would need to be swapped out.

And of course there's always a simple 'home-made'("ghetto") solution to most problems.. in this case putting a section of PVC pipe over the handle might give me the reachability I want.

Anyone else considered this, or doing any other mods to their 221?
Please share!


----------



## Exact Services

RenegadeX,

Wow great 1st post welcome to Plowsite :waving: 

I just bought the 221Q and I also have the 421Q as a backup and for my wife to use when she helps me. I'm itching to see which one is best. 

Instead of trying the jerry rig to old 221 just sell it in the paper Craigslist etc. and buy a new one with the Quick shoot. Problem solved. 

You can order one online and get 25% to 30% off depending on your PayPal account status w/ free shipping etc. Research some of my old post and you find reference to it. This will probably more than make up for jerry rigging and the trouble of it all.


----------



## Exact Services

RenegadeX,

Since you own this generation of Toro 221 how much time is involved in clearing a typical suburban driveway for a 2 car double garage - what snow depth etc.? 

So can a typical driveway and walkway can be cleared in 15 minutes of 6 to 8" of snow? 

:waving:


----------



## RenegadeX

Exact Services;614070 said:


> Instead of trying the jerry rig to old 221 just sell it in the paper Craigslist etc. and buy a new one with the Quick shoot. Problem solved.
> 
> You can order one online and get 25% to 30% off depending on your PayPal account status w/ free shipping etc. Research some of my old post and you find reference to it. This will probably more than make up for jerry rigging and the trouble of it all.


Thanks .. I'd seen that post and thought "ooh..nice!" but turns out that deal is only good if you live in the US and I'm in Canada... not to mention that our dollar SUCKS right now (we were at par a few months ago but now your US dollar cost 28% more) ... AND there's no such thing as 'free shipping' up here. I look at US webstores and think of all the nice things I'd buy if I lived down there. :crying:

Anyhow yeah I'd thought about selling it and buying the 221QR locally but the math doesn't work out: cheapest I've seen the 221R is $629CDN, cheapest I've seen the QR is $689. Even if I sold my year-old machine for $630, the Q, new, with taxes would = $780.. meaning my upgrade to Quick Shoot just cost me $150. 



Exact Services;616076 said:


> Since you own this generation of Toro 221 how much time is involved in clearing a typical suburban driveway for a 2 car double garage - what snow depth etc.? So can a typical driveway and walkway can be cleared in 15 minutes of 6 to 8" of snow?


Absolutely - I'd say you are spot on.

My driveway is a 25'x40' blacktop + I've got a tiered ~20'x6' stone pathway leading to my door. I'd say probably 3/4s of the dozen or so times I used it last winter I was in and out in around 15-20 minutes including EOD & my pathway. So that's 0"->8", no matter what type of snow.

For 8-12" it was a slower (20-35 mins?), primarily because the deeper the snowfall the bigger the EOD, but also because at those depths, doing full-width swaths tended to leave trails of snow debris, so clean (near-)regular speed 3/4-width swaths seemed to be more efficient.

For 12-14" it was ... I dunno, 35-45mins? My recollection might be off but I honestly don't remember being out there any more than 45mins last winter, and we had 2,3 maybe 4 snowfalls where the snow depth was taller than the machine's intake, and one odd day where I had to contend with a huge 30" drift across 1/2 my driveway. Slow going (1/2-width swaths on that IIRC).. but then 'slow' is relative..

Btw... I would love to hear the results of your 221 vs 421 head-to-head. That's one thing I've always been curious to see. Not just opinion, but actual results.

*Hey, get this * -- apparently Toro doesn't have enough 421Q's to fulfil dealer demand up here and someone posted on another forum that the dealer agreed to take a batch of the similar Euro-spec CCR 6053's instead. It's basically a 421 but the base model doesn't have Quick Shoot.. and *more importantly* comes with a 6.0HP Tecumseh OHV snow engine rather than the 5.5 L-Head that's in the North American-spec 421.

I'd love to see a head-to-head on that, too!!


----------



## Exact Services

Thanks for the info. Based on that I think I will price my minimum 'per event" push or "throw" based on 1" to 5" and 6" to 10" will be the next price tier up. 

As for the US dollar index be prepared for it to fall back down to near par or even below. It will not stay up there long term. Come to think of it I haven't seen many Canadian plates here like we did last early summer and spring. Guess that explains it in part. 

Yes I will be posting a full report on the 421Q vs. the 221Q and even the little 40 pound Powerlite CCR one we get a decent mix of snow. On the CCR Powerlite I was a little surprised to find out that the paddles start spinning as soon as you start it. My 8 year old son even commented on the wisdom of that concept. 

My only reservation on the 421 is the fact that the engine is a Tecumseh and they recently lost a huge bid to supply Snow king engines which means they are closing the store for good. 

The euro spec Toro sounds like quite a machine. If you find any write ups - post it here. 

The local Toro dealer has already sold 70+% of their inventory of snow throwers and there is no snow in the forecast. I think everybody remembers the last heavy winter. 
:waving:


----------



## joed

Does anyone have experience with the Powerlite unit?

I already have a 2 stage Ariens for my driveway. I'd like to add a smaller single stage machine. Trying to pick between the 221/421 power curve or the little powerlite. Space in the garage is an issue with the 2 stage snowblower already in there.


----------



## Exact Services

joed;618505 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Powerlite unit?
> 
> I already have a 2 stage Ariens for my driveway. I'd like to add a smaller single stage machine. Trying to pick between the 221/421 power curve or the little powerlite. Space in the garage is an issue with the 2 stage snowblower already in there.


The dealer I bought my CCR Powerlite from said they do fine until the snow gets wet and heavy and then they have issues. Others here on lawnsite say thy are almost as productive as the bigger units. Since the 221Q & 421Q have the handy quick shoot control I think you will save time at the expense of more weight and space required.

I bought the small Powerlite so I can fit it in the back of my Civic Hatchback with out having to fold down either rear seat. Also my wife is terrified of driving my Toyota 4x's in the winter. If she has to cover for me she's good to go.

Regardless I will post my honest opinion of all 3 of them when we get a good snow or 2. 
:waving:


----------



## dazzoz

Ok...so I am very confused...need everyone's help. 

Looking to purchase my first snow thrower...choice between the Ariens 620e 2 stage or the toro 221Q single stage. Live on long island, NY and last year we had heavy wet snow, but that's not always the case, anyway we get our streets plowed, which usually leaves a nice pile at the end of the driveway. How does the toro 221/421 or even the 2450 single stages handle a pile of snow thick snow at the end of the driveway. 
Keep hearing great things about the toro single stage, but worried it can't handle the wet or chunky thick snow at the end of the driveway. Thus the reason for opting to go with the Ariens 620e. 

Have some HD store credit and thus the reason for the 2 brands and models. Any help would be greatly appreciated, looking to purchase real soon. 

thanks, 

Newbie


----------



## Indy

joed;618505 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Powerlite unit?
> 
> I already have a 2 stage Ariens for my driveway. I'd like to add a smaller single stage machine. Trying to pick between the 221/421 power curve or the little powerlite. Space in the garage is an issue with the 2 stage snowblower already in there.


I have a powerlite, for all the reasons you state, small, fast, light and it's a toro. Great for quick in and out clean up, walks, steps and top of the drive cleanup


----------



## Exact Services

dazzoz;631904 said:


> Keep hearing great things about the toro single stage, but worried it can't handle the wet or chunky thick snow at the end of the driveway. Thus the reason for opting to go with the Ariens 620e.


Can't really recommend any snothrower for plow berms of varying states of refreeze slush etc. Obviously a bigger 2 stage with monster augurs is better than a Toro for this specific use.

Nothing beats a coal type scoop or regular square nose shovel to break up berms and throw it back into the driveway then go over small chunks with your Toro single blower.

This is the single aspect of residential snow removal I'm not looking forward to. And why a plow on a truck - even a small truck is unbeatable.


----------



## capnsac

gene gls;460880 said:


> The 2450 was discontinued last year.


I thought that was the 3650?


----------



## J&R Landscaping

The 2450 is availible in a manual start only model for 08-09 snow season. 

I have a 2450 and it does good. If the snow at the end of the driveway is packed in from a street plow, you may need a shovel to help break it up a bit but it holds its own pretty well!


----------



## JD Dave

2 weeks ago GV hooked me up with 4 2450's in Buffalo, only one was for me and the rest were for CET and 2 of my buddies. CET brought them home and they worked out to $650 CAD. The best price I could get here was was $730+ taxes which we get most of the tax back anyway.


----------



## RenegadeX

^ Ouch.. you perhaps paid far more than you needed to - back in mid October, some Ontario Home Depots had the Toro 2450 in stock and they were $550CDN, AND they had a $50 gift card with purchase offer going on at the time...

Where the heck did you see them for $730+ tax?

Hey tell me this though, when your friend CET got to the CDN border, did they make him pay PST & GST or did he just go right through, only having paid the NY taxes at the store? I've heard it's a bit of a crapshoot!


----------



## JD Dave

RenegadeX;635355 said:


> ^ Ouch.. you perhaps paid far more than you needed to - back in mid October, some Ontario Home Depots had the Toro 2450 in stock and they were $550CDN, AND they had a $50 gift card with purchase offer going on at the time...
> 
> Where the heck did you see them for $730+ tax?
> 
> Hey tell me this though, when your friend CET got to the CDN border, did they make him pay PST & GST or did he just go right through, only having paid the NY taxes at the store? I've heard it's a bit of a crapshoot!


But when they were gone they were gone from HD and the local Toro dealer had to price the new model. We've brought lots of stuff across the border including new trucks so I know how it works. If you go commercial there is no PST and we get the GST back so the savings was maybe nothing but $650 was the take home price. Maybe you have more buying power then me I was only pricing 4 units at a time. On cars and trucks you pay the GST at the border and then the PST when you register your vehicle at the DMV.

BTW there is a residential section since I just read you just do your own driveway.


----------

